# 25 years Sport quattro / Technoclassica Essen 2008



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The end of March 2008 there was the celebration for 25 years Sport quattro at the Technoclassica in Essen (Germany). Stig Blomqvist and Christian Geistdörfer were the special guests.
There were 5 Sport quattros and 1 SWB Rallye quattro (Röhrl /Geistdörfer Monte Carlo 1985) in the Audi presentation.
The black Sport quattro is a repainted red one. Together with the red one, the green one and the Rallye car they belong to Audi.
The white one and the blue one belong to members of the international Audi Sport quattro Club.
link.... http://www.quattroclub.de/inde...akter


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 25 years Sport quattro / Technoclassica Essen 2008 (Sepp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

any pictures of the support van in the background?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I'll have to take a look.
I'd love to have that almost more than a SQ.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

the person owning the white one is looking for a blue Sport aswell...nifty to have all shades in a private collection








I have a pic of the HB Audi Team incl the support cars as backgroundimage on this 12" laptop. Think you can find some pics googleing for Walter Röhrl.


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: 25 years Sport quattro / Technoclassica Essen 2008 (Sepp)*

Good celebration, Congrats


----------

